# How to code Hypertension urgency?



## NL2022 (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct code for Hypertension urgency?


----------



## liz3strikes (Jan 12, 2010)

My doc uses the same wording-I asked him exactly what he meant by 'urgency' and he said that it was equivalent to 'malignant' hypertension.  You may want to check with your doc to see if he agrees.


----------

